# Shamal vs Shamal 2 way vs Shamal Mille



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone ridden and compared them? Someone said "non 2-way" is easier to install clinchers because the sidewall less thicker, true? Does Shamal Mille only work with their brake pads? not Koolstop, etc?Also r spokes different from Eurus?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

I love the Shamal 2-way because I love tubeless. I am well aware that this love isn't shared by many. It is absolutely true that the non 2-way version is much easier to install clinchers on. A friend has that version and he likes it much better, and he doesn't like tubeless. 

I do not have a Mille and I do not have a Eurus so I can't answer your other questions.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I actually have owned eurus clinchers (original and the post 2009 versions), eurus 2-way, and the new shamal mille. I've ridden tens of thousands of miles on eurus and I've got about 3k on the milles.
With regard to the eurus, while I like Orange Julius (Cyfac brothers), I hate tubelsss. Unless you have experienced tubeless,love it, and are fully committed to it, avoid the 2-way. I feared flatting on the road so badly, I sold the 2-way eurus. They are THAT bad at extracting tires from the rim. The clincher is easier and slightly lighter (and cheaper) to boot.
The milles are great. The carbon hubs are a nice upgrade over the matt black alloy eurus hubs. For some reason, they are stiff but seem to ride a little less harshly than the eurus. The black braking surface is perfectly in tact after 3000 miles as well. According to Campagnolo, you must use the included blue brake pads on the milles only, and you cannot use the blues on any other wheels (or risk death, says the warning label that comes in the box). About the only minor complaint is that they are a bit squeaky and you have to toe your pads carefully. As for rim width, mine are a shade under 22mm. All in all, great wheels and if the cost difference is acceptable, go with mille.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Too bad Campy screwed this wheel up by making it 21.5mm Too skinny. Odd as the new Boras are like 24mm?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fignon's Barber said:


> I actually have owned eurus clinchers (original and the post 2009 versions), eurus 2-way, and the new shamal mille. I've ridden tens of thousands of miles on eurus and I've got about 3k on the milles.
> With regard to the eurus, while I like Orange Julius (Cyfac brothers), I hate tubelsss. Unless you have experienced tubeless,love it, and are fully committed to it, avoid the 2-way. I feared flatting on the road so badly, I sold the 2-way eurus.



YEAH !!!! CYFAC BROS !!!!

Common love of Cyfac aside, I agree that tubeless requries a very special kind of love. So unless you love tubeless, don't get the 2-way fit. 

My love of tubeless is also pragmatic. The Cyfac lugged Gothica has miserly clearance between the rear wheel and the seat tube, ergo I stick with 23mm tires, ergo I love tubeless. I even taught myself to change clinchers on the 2-way wheelset so that I could run a fat 27mm Vittoria Corsa with latex tubes on another bike (the steel Cyfac), which has ample clearance. 

FB, when are we going to ride our Cyfacs together? How far are you from Boston area? Come visit my "Cyfac museum". (That's what my wife calls my garage)


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> YEAH
> 
> 
> FB, when are we going to ride our Cyfacs together? How far are you from Boston area? Come visit my "Cyfac museum". (That's what my wife calls my garage)



OJ, I'm down in the Tampa area full time now. In a few months, when the snow is piled up to your windows, you should come down here. Great riding 52 weeks a year!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Fignon's Barber said:


> OJ, I'm down in the Tampa area full time now. In a few months, when the snow is piled up to your windows, you should come down here. Great riding 52 weeks a year!


Well I'm about to buy myself a snow blower for the first time in my life! I might be calling on you come snow :-/.


----------

